# Software para Estação Metereológica



## mr. phillip (1 Jun 2009 às 14:25)

Companheiros, há relativamente pouco tempo que tenho o WD para a minha
Oregon WMR200, mas não gosto muito do software, está cheio de bugs irritantes, de que não me consigo livrar...
Alguém me pode dar uma opinião acerca de software para captar e gerir os dados da estação?
Obrigado!


----------



## Lightning (1 Jun 2009 às 14:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> Companheiros, há relativamente pouco tempo que tenho o WD para a minha
> Oregon WMR200, mas não gosto muito do software, está cheio de bugs irritantes, de que não me consigo livrar...
> Alguém me pode dar uma opinião acerca de software para captar e gerir os dados da estação?
> Obrigado!



Olá vizinho 

Também tens o Virtual Weather Station.


----------

